# How to buy a domain name that is already owned.



## Bang246 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello Forum Buddies!

I have a dilema that I can't seem to solve with the brain I have been supplied with...
There is a domain name that I want that has been "Under Construction" for years. I have found the owners contact details on whois but they are incorrect and cannot contact the owner to make an offer. 
The domain expires in 2012! I can't wait that much longer. Does anyone know of anyway I can go about getting this domain as mine. Please help!

Cheers!


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

1. Contact the company that the Domain is hosted with. The Company is supposed to update the WHO-IS information. (Problem with that is if the user simply renews incorrect information)

2. www.nameboy.com or other similar sites that give you alternatives. I've often found something I like even better that what I started with.

3. .something else. (other than .com) although .com is king I think. IF you REEEEAAAALLY WANT THE NAME IN FRONT.

4. PREPARING or producing a placeholder website that references the one you want alot SO that when/if someone else searches for it you put on there that " I WANT TO BUY YOU PLEASE CALL ME.." I've never seen this work but there is always a first time.

5. Put in a backup offer and wait it out. Use some other domain name as a place setter (like .net or .biz or . whatever) and hope that you can buy it hopefully when they don't renew it. Doesn't www.godaddy.com have a host of options in this regard.

Hope this helps. Thats frustrating (ask me why later). 

Cheers


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd like to hear the answer to your question. I'm in a situation where I found my domain name but the webmaster was the one being billed. We have now parted ways and he won't return control of the name to me. I would really like my domain name back.


----------



## Bang246 (Jun 13, 2010)

I know! Its so frustrating, its just being wasted sitting there, when I could make it into a thing of beauty, HAHA! I have a funny feeling I'm just gonna have to wait. But I'll keep trying to attack it from all angles.


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

JAF said:


> I'd like to hear the answer to your question. I'm in a situation where I found my domain name but the webmaster was the one being billed. We have now parted ways and he won't return control of the name to me. I would really like my domain name back.


 
WOW- That is a tough one because I was once on the other end of the stick. I really did like the name too but they were going to use it. Ye who has control....HAS CONTROL.... If it was an amicable parting then offer a bone (usually a good size bone with meat) and be nice. It it was not an amicable parting then hmmm. Tricky. Is there a copywright on the name itself (IE not something common like t-shirt.com or something). One could use that to wrestle it free? I would not cut off all contact with the person in Control. Do they have a use for it or simply punishing you. I'll ask a friend to comment. Her issue was similar in that the controling person would put the site up and down from time to time to produce ghost orders for her company. I think they worked it out by having her offer a bone (again, with MEAT and/or veggies on the side).

This probably doesn't help. But I had to answer. If I find out other ways to get it w/o being nice OR offering something reasonable I'll let you know.


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

JAF said:


> I'd like to hear the answer to your question. I'm in a situation where I found my domain name but the webmaster was the one being billed. We have now parted ways and he won't return control of the name to me. I would really like my domain name back.


FORGOT TO ASK? Is there a working website attached to it or just the name? IF it is just a name then the value goes down. There are always more names (although some are really really REAAAALLLLLY GOOD). IF there is a business attached to it then you may have some other legal ways to pursue. (IE like someone holding up your store at gunpoint etc.). I'm guessing that is a spendy option.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

It wasn't a good parting. I tried a bone with meat but he wanted the whole cow. It's his terms or no deal. What gets me is that I found the name and he is the second person to handle the domain name for me. I never knew that I could pay for the name. Five years ago I thought you had to had to have a special connection to the website gods to buy a domain name. LOL Looks like I will be finding a new domain name.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

dsmithhi said:


> FORGOT TO ASK? Is there a working website attached to it or just the name? IF it is just a name then the value goes down. There are always more names (although some are really really REAAAALLLLLY GOOD). IF there is a business attached to it then you may have some other legal ways to pursue. (IE like someone holding up your store at gunpoint etc.). I'm guessing that is a spendy option.


No working website...that's the reason for our parting. It's not a special name to anyone but me.


----------



## Bang246 (Jun 13, 2010)

JAF said:


> It wasn't a good parting. I tried a bone with meat but he wanted the whole cow. It's his terms or no deal. What gets me is that I found the name and he is the second person to handle the domain name for me. I never knew that I could pay for the name. Five years ago I thought you had to had to have a special connection to the website gods to buy a domain name. LOL Looks like I will be finding a new domain name.


That sucks, I feel very sorry for you.


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

Bang246 said:


> That sucks, I feel very sorry for you.


As a Recovering Pessimist I always look at things happening for a reason. The first name I "lost" brought me 3 new names, a business partner, and a host of other rubbish. Good and Bad alike. What I would do is put up a backup offer with someone like www.godaddy.com or any other sort of registry vendor. (look em up on google..."domain registration"). NOTE- CHEAP IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER. Getting the domain name is better than cheap with no domain).

Put up a backup offer will cost some but they you move on with your life. The Bloke-Or Sheila as the case may be will eventually get sick of paying for a name they dont want OR they will do something with it or sell it off to someone else.

 Now there is another trick. Pose yourself as another bloke and make an offer that way. OR get a friend that you trust that the owner doesnt know or something. Buy it out from under them (unless they also read this post). It would have to be someone you trust.j

The holder is satisfied cause they think they burned you and you are satisfied because you can get your site from the trusted friend. IF you have no one you trust then I'd say its time to look for another name.

I wish you well. Good Luck. (If I come up with other idea's tomorrow I'll share them)

What is the website name? I'll take a look at it.


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

JAF said:


> It wasn't a good parting. I tried a bone with meat but he wanted the whole cow. It's his terms or no deal. What gets me is that I found the name and he is the second person to handle the domain name for me. I never knew that I could pay for the name. Five years ago I thought you had to had to have a special connection to the website gods to buy a domain name. LOL Looks like I will be finding a new domain name.


Ah yes but was it a COW with LIPS? MOO! Hahahahaha. "This sucks more than anything that has ever sucked before." Beavis & Butthead...a classic! With so many names out there I'd probably never pay more than $50 bucks for a name. There are just so many names to find. 

Google- domain name creators? something like www.nameboy.com (incase I forgot earlier?)


----------



## Bang246 (Jun 13, 2010)

SHIROINEKO said:


> Can you think of sth else? If no, gotta wait or rock n' roll it.


I've just got to wait, I've tried contacting all the right people but get no reply. So very frustrating.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The domain expires in 2012! I can't wait that much longer. Does anyone know of anyway I can go about getting this domain as mine. Please help!


If the domain expires in 2012, then it's likely that the person will just keep renewing it.

If you haven't heard back from the owner, I would suggest picking a different name.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JAF said:


> I'd like to hear the answer to your question. I'm in a situation where I found my domain name but the webmaster was the one being billed. We have now parted ways and he won't return control of the name to me. I would really like my domain name back.


Is your name or your company name listed as the registrant on the domain name?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Is your name or your company name listed as the registrant on the domain name?


He was handling the registration for me. I've contacted enom and they can't help since I was never listed. I didn't know I could be listed. I've chosen another name and ordered new business cards.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

A domain name creator that I normally use is Domain Suggestion Tool - NameTumbler.com

I don't know if it has expired or not yet, but I started a thread a couple of days ago for a coupon code that will get you a 99¢ .com domain name from GoDaddy. The coupon code is GoDaddy99. Enter it in the "apply code" section of the order form.

Good Luck,

Dennis Graves


----------



## delarosa (Oct 2, 2010)

You can contact the owner of the domain if has its information public and buy it. But I don't think the domain's price will be low...


----------

